# herb to hash ratio



## dank.bud76 (Dec 20, 2008)

using some kind bud, how much dried plant matter gets you how much hash?  how about using mid-grade stuff?  after you make the hash, do you just throw out the plant matter, or is it good for anything?  lotta questions i know, thanks!


----------



## nOob grower (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah you throw the plant matter away after you make the hash.  I have only made iso hash.  I use everything that passed the screen in my grinder, I save up about a months worth of that and it doesnt make too much, enough to get me blasted though :hubba:


----------



## CMoon (Dec 22, 2008)

dank.bud76 said:
			
		

> using some kind bud, how much dried plant matter gets you how much hash? how about using mid-grade stuff? after you make the hash, do you just throw out the plant matter, or is it good for anything? lotta questions i know, thanks!


 
ime after you rinse everything out the trim' compost it for any use around the garden......makes great teas


----------



## andy52 (Dec 22, 2008)

i've never made water hash,just the iso.i use all my trim and small popcorn buds.its not very much,but it will blow your socks off.


----------



## Mountain420man (Dec 22, 2008)

I've been waiting for snow because I have found that I get about 30% more hash because the dry snow seems to get it colder than just ice.  I made my snow hash using hash plant I've been growing for several years, Purple Indica also grown for several years one oz of butterbud (popcorn buds) & trim, and 140 gms of leaves from flowering room and with only 1 rinse I got 8 grams of some of the best hash I've made, might not sound like alot but then you only need a little to relieve the pain. I've done experiments and with 1 oz of HP I can usually expect about 2-4 grams of hash, pure trichomes not so bulky and in WA where we can have 24 oz for 60 days I prefer to have 24 oz of hash than bud, helps me stay legal. Don't throw away anything from your flower room there is Gold in those leaves.  I prefer to rinse 2-3 times using fresh water and snow and can expect another 2-4 grams each rinse, but due to extreme cold tempsI had to just rinse once but saved everything until a better time to finish running it through, like when it isn't 2 degrees outside. Hope this helps.
:watchplant::bong::banana:


----------



## Hick (Dec 22, 2008)

"iso" is NOT hash.. it is a tincature. and IMHO.. far far from being "hash". 
The alcohol acts as a solvent. A solvent that derives "ALL" essential oils from the plant. Hash is nothing but pure(nearlly) trichomes/thc...


----------



## mistisrising (Jan 20, 2009)

I got an ounce out of about a half pound or more buds and trim leaf. I know it wasn't a pound. I would expect five grams from a good ounce of headies on three wash's. But, this will be knock you deck in the dirt stuff. The hash I made this year tears me up in three hits, when I can smoke a whole bowl for the same or less effect.

This is by the bag method, by the way.


----------



## marcnh (Mar 18, 2009)

I have read anywhere from 1-3% of the trim weight.


----------



## Lemmongrass (Mar 18, 2009)

OP sounds liek hes talking about buds and not growing refuse. I used to do this from tiem to time when i was younger. i would turn an oz of mids into 6g of semi planty hash. .2g got me and another person blasted tho. so you figure, a g cost me $8.75 to make and the resell price was 20/g. thats costly, but if .2 gets 2 people who have smoked for 2000+days straight give or take high, then 1g should get you high 5 times, or by yourself 10 times. this ment that it was about $4-$5 a high, where as a $20 gram of nugget was only good for 2 maybe 3 bowls.

I did this about once a month while i worked at a particularly fun bistro.I used mids or nugget and kept the kitchen happy, at cost, and the front house happy at mark up atleast 1 weekend a month.

It was planty hash tho. i just powderized all the flowers from the pot and screened out the stems/micro leaves. I  only would do this when i happened to purchase an oz of particularly frosty but dirt dry mids. or discounted stuff that screams of semi-failed local grow with too little light too far away and early picking. i used a plastic garlic press so all i had to do was remove the metal plate and microwave it to heat it. id heat it and press it and heat it and press it. eventually it was a solid resinous mass.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 18, 2009)

Guys this is an old thread,,


----------



## Substorm (Mar 19, 2009)

I've seen older!  lol


----------



## CallMeAFool2 (Apr 13, 2009)

I am getting ready to do this for the first time. I have about 1/3 of a brown grocery bag full with some good buds on purpose.  I wonder if beating up dry ice into small chipped pieces would even add to this?


----------



## Lemmongrass (Apr 13, 2009)

dry ice blows up the tric glands.


----------



## vl014721 (Apr 14, 2009)

you can still smoke it or put in tea or whatever you want to do with it but you will nead to use a lot more of it since 90% of the thc is off of it


----------



## CallMeAFool2 (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you both. No, I will follow the instructions as best I can from some of these threads.  The one thing that does have me confused is the bags.  I thought you would put all bags in at once bigger start to smallest say two bag sizes down, but it looks as if you do it one bucket, once size bag at a time. heck, it will just be fun to get anything first go roung, so it is all good.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 17, 2009)

CallMeAFool2 said:
			
		

> Thank you both. No, I will follow the instructions as best I can from some of these threads.  The one thing that does have me confused is the bags.  I thought you would put all bags in at once bigger start to smallest say two bag sizes down, but it looks as if you do it one bucket, once size bag at a time. heck, it will just be fun to get anything first go roung, so it is all good.


I have a five bag five gal set and I use all bags at once.


----------

